# Cam and head install help and advice



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello everyone. Well the new summer is bringing changes to the gto. Currently it has a 112 Maggie with kooks longtube and an ls7 clutch. 

This next week new 205 cc afr heads will be going on with upgraded 650 springs. New ls7 lifters, hardened push rods, a new comp cam custom grind, new double roller adjustable timing chain, and all that with studs and such. I was asking if anyone has done this themselves and could give me some advice? I've gone to school for auto and have worked on lots of cars and put the supercharger on myself but this will be my first head and cam. Any thoughts would be great thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a DIY on LS1TECH of a cam install with lots of pics. FYI, I doubt your LS7 clutch isn't going to hold.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I done mine myself, if you have any questions ask me. It's stright foward and easy if your a wrench turner.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> There is a DIY on LS1TECH of a cam install with lots of pics. FYI, I doubt your LS7 clutch isn't going to hold.


well ive heard this from some and from others that said it could hold. it only has 5000 miles on the clutch, if it doesnt hold then ill get a better one, if it does Ill live with it for the time being.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

mr.gto said:


> well ive heard this from some and from others that said it could hold. it only has 5000 miles on the clutch, if it doesnt hold then ill get a better one, if it does Ill live with it for the time being.




+1 On the clutch...that is not gonna hold...do you have the can tune on the maggie? Are you gonna tune it after the mod installs..If you havent thought about it you should there is no way I would drive it around after adding those mods without a proper dyno tune...


----------

